# Rear wheel



## Glendale (Jul 5, 2020)

Hey, I have a 2014 Chevy cruze LS and my left rear wheel is lower than my right wheel I’d like to know if that means I need to change the rear shocks? But the car was hit on the left rear end and the wheel was bend.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Was the alignment checked after the collision? It could be the shock, but usually bad shocks effect ride quality rather than ride height.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Glendale said:


> Hey, I have a 2014 Chevy cruze LS and my left rear wheel is lower than my right wheel I’d like to know if that means I need to change the rear shocks? But the car was hit on the left rear end and the wheel was bend.


Welcome Aboard!

I assume you mean the body is lower. It is possible that the suspension was damaged. You need to look and compare both sides to one another. Maybe a spring is broken. What is the reletive difference in height?


----------



## Glendale (Jul 5, 2020)

TDCruze said:


> Was the alignment checked after the collision? It could be the shock, but usually bad shocks effect ride quality rather than ride height.





TDCruze said:


> Was the alignment checked after the collision? It could be the shock, but usually bad shocks effect ride quality rather than ride height.


yes the alignment was checked, but the problem don’t effect the ride if you was to drive behind me and compare the two rear wheel it’s like i has a negative camber on that left side where it was hit


----------



## Glendale (Jul 5, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> I assume you mean the body is lower. It is possible that the suspension was damaged. You need to look and compare both sides to one another. Maybe a spring is broken. What is the reletive difference in height?


Yeah the body is lower on one side it looks like I have a negative camber on that left rear wheel. Even when am washing my car it’s Kind of hard to get my hand over that wheel, I’d have to go in at an angle


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Glendale said:


> Yeah the body is lower on one side it looks like I have a negative camber on that left rear wheel. Even when am washing my car it’s Kind of hard to get my hand over that wheel, I’d have to go in at an angle


Maybe posting some pictures would help.


----------

